# Movement Id Required?



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I could do with ID' ing this movement so that I can order a stem. It's a pocket watch which is set by pressing button at side of crown and turning the crown. I've not seen the " Avance - Retard" before? Always S-F or advance retard?










Any help appreciated,

Mike

update. Silver marks date case to 1918.

Mike


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi, Mike

Sent you a PM with details of some people locally. Hope it's of some use. :buba:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Mike...have a look at Andreas's (Mikrolisk) site....pretty sure he'll be able to ID it, or point you in the right direction.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Hmm, alas I am not able to ID this movement. I could help with trade marks, but this time... I'm sorry.

Andreas


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I have found a "Prevote" pocket watch with a similar movement. I don't know if Prevote is the maker of the movement. The Prevote watch has a swiss cross and a number on it.

Item 330892573580 on the bay.

Mike


----------

